# Reemplazo BRUTAL de un STK4142II



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2012)

Centro musical Aiwa CX-N500LH , el STK4142II estaba quemado , yo ya lo había abierto (se calienta el aluminio con un encendedor y la tapa se despega facil) para cambiarle los transistores de salida por TIP41 y 42 , pero había demasiados transistorcitos quemados y ya no tenía ganas de complicarme , la fuente es de 30 + 30 Vdc , los LM1875 *soportan eso de máximo*  . . .  . Me puse a mirar los datasheets y . . .

Le injerté *BRUTALMENTE* dos LM1875** , *utilizando y conservando el resto de todos los componentes originales*. El equipo salió funcionando de primera. A bajo volumen no distorsiona y a máximo volumen tampoco , me da la impresión que a medio volumen trastea un poco  y estoy pensando en tocarle un poco la ganancia , el LM1875 lleva resistencias de 22k y 1k y el STK4142 lleva de 56k y 560R. Así que ese es el próximo paso.

Éste es el diagrama del STK4172 que es idéntico :






Ver el archivo adjunto 21631

Así lo pensé  :




Al primer LM1875 lo puse de frente y le soldé patas 1 y 2 directamente y le cableé las otras 3. El segundo LM me quedaba más cómodo ponerlo por detrás  y soldarle todas las patas directamente 







Se podría hacer una plaquetita adaptadora , lo que hice fue solo a modo de prueba , pero como funciona . . . ¡ queda !

AGREGO : Al final éste equipo tiene 10k y 470R para fijar la ganancia , me parece adecuado y no lo modifico , el tema del trasteo es un problema de fuente , midiendo sobre los 60 Vdc hay una variación cómo de 10 V  , pero si mido sobre el +30 o sobre el -30 no varía 


Saludos !


.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 28, 2012)

Buena idea amigo por*_*q*ue* no le adaptaste un amplificador a transistores ?


----------



## juliangp (Dic 28, 2012)

De 10!, aparte barato no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2012)

Me imagino que dos LM1875 han de ser mas baratos que el STK4142.

Le puse un ventiladorcito de 5 cm de una PC creo que 386 o 486 y ahora no calienta nada de nada


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 28, 2012)

Muy buena opción desde ahora seras el especialistas en injertos electrónicos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ene 22, 2020)

Gracias DOSMETROS, no consegui el STK y al ver esto hice la modificacion al toque, es verdad que calienta lindo pero le mande un cooler tambien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2020)

🙆‍♂️ Me alegro que lo hayas solucionado chanchamente 🐷


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 22, 2020)

Muy buena injertada cuasioriginal, no se percibe un poco mas rezagado en volumen comparandolo con el STK, de lo que recuerdes Dosme? Bueno aunque cogiste el equipo con el STK cocinado... 🙄


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2020)

🤷‍♂️


----------



## capitanp (Ene 23, 2020)

Te va a hacer una denuncia por violencia de genero


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 24, 2020)

Al final supongo que no le modificaste la ganancia... Haré eso en unos Equipos de sonido Sony Genezi que tiene por ahí con un vecino en su cochera...
Interesante, lo intentaré. Espero sea similar, aunque cro que esos sonym usan una fuente mas potente, y le ponen el máximo permitido (obsolescencia programada quizá)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2020)

Claro , en éste caso particular se alimentaba con +-30V , así que me jugué . . .  si hubiera sido +-35V ya no se hubiera podido.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 24, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Al final supongo que no le modificaste la ganancia... Haré eso en unos Equipos de sonido Sony Genezi que tiene por ahí con un vecino en su cochera...
> Interesante, lo intentaré. Espero sea similar, aunque cro que esos sonym usan una fuente mas potente, y le ponen el máximo permitido (obsolescencia programada quizá)



Esos tienen fuente mas poderosa, puedes intentar un circuito simple a transistores y la solución es efectiva.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 25, 2020)

Aun no soy experta en amplificadores a transistores, donde se necesite calibrar el Offset o el Bias en los amplificadores...  Si hubiera uno de 100W reales que no necesite de esos ajustes, bien podría sustituirlo... Y si, buscaré en la sección de amplificadores de poder a ver si hay de esos que no necesiten ajustes y requiera de alto voltaje...

Actualizo: ese amplifiador Sony lleva +/- 55 Voltios DC y tengo otro de +/- 50 Voltios DC...

Saludos y gracias por el consejo @SKYFALL 




SKYFALL dijo:


> Esos tienen fuente mas poderosa, puedes intentar un circuito simple a transistores y la solución es efectiva.


----------

